# New Calls



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am not sure if I should post this here. Please let me know if there is a more appropriate area to post these.

I finished these calls up before I went out of town for the weekend. I wanted to wait until I was home to post them so folks were not waiting on me.

The tone boards are all modeled to Don's call. Each call is custom made one at a time so none of them are exactly the same. They are small howlers and distress calls.

Left to right: Zebrawood, Claro Walnut, Paduak, Purpleheart
















I sold the Claro Walnut call over the weekend but I did not want to take a new pic.

I am doing and introductory rate on the calls at $17 shipped to the lower 48. If you are outside the 48 I will check the shipping rates and we can work something out. PM me, let me know which call you want and we will work out the details. I will try my best to keep this updated as much as possible so folks know what calls are still available.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some awesome looking calls.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking calls.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on those calls Rick. Whether it's the first call put on your lanyard or the latest in your collection you'll be happy withthe sound from one of these calls.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job Rick ! I'll take the Zebrawood if it's still available. PM me with the payment info.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Zebrawood call is sold. Thank you Tom.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice set of calls, Rick. Cant wait to see what you have for me. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to get the call to you Ed! I am still waiting for a wood shipment. It should be here in the next couple days.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No hurry Rick take care of paying customers first LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well your paying with a call.... LOL But yes your call will be made right after Antlerz call. His wood is in the same order.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention in the first post that these calls will ship with two reeds. One .010 and one .014. I prefer the .014 so that is what ships installed. The .010 will be left lose in the package. If you want the .010 reed installed and the .014 shipped lose just let me know. The .014 is louder and a little deeper than the .010.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They look fantastic.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Matt


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I know that purple is not everyone's color...... Your wife/girlfriend may like it though..... If not..... then you can keep it.

The Paduak is still available also. It is a reall interesting wood. Not very large grain like the Zebra wood but has some very cool fine detail.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I got my call Friday afternoon Rick and it is a beauty ! Haven't had a chance to give it a full run yet, but when I do I'll give you some feedback. Thanks for the great service and call !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Tom.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Got my call today, Sounds and looks great !! Your doing a good job Rick keep it up.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed.

Anyone want to see pics? Can you tell what kind of wood it is?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know, I know


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not a clue but looks real nice Rick !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will give it one more day for people to check out. Then I will spill it....... SG it is not cherry. A little more exotic than that.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

little hint---------meow!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay I will spill... It is Leopard wood.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah Ed had an advantage. It is in his hand. LOL Sorry SG. Next time......


----------

